# Homemade Shanty



## iceman2 (Aug 28, 2000)

Can any one help me? I am looking for some plans for a ice shanty I seen a week ago it was about 4' long and about foot and a half square and the top folds up to make the sides of a wind break with canves across the back and a pole across the top. Anyone ever build one.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I used a wooden sled with metal runners, take a 1/2" sheet of plywood cut to 5 ft, cut this to 3 pieces, one piece a little less wide than the other 2 so it folds down flat...bolt 1 pc to the sled, attach other 2 pcs with small hinges to that, using the shorter pc for either side...folds down nice and compact, gear goes on top for trvl, when fishing set sled on end and fold out sides and you have a nice windbreak......


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

That design kinda sounds like a minute-man? maybe? 

I have never made one myself, but I was thinking about it. I have a crazy idea for one that would be simple to build. The thing is I would use a resource that I stumbled upon from my job called Thortarp.com.

Thor Tarps will make a packing crate cover which is called a 5 sided enclosure. You can have them make it out of whatever grade of tarp you are comfortable with. It has sewn corners and tarp that is black on one side and silver on the other for maximum light blocking. 

Somehow take the enclosure and flip it on it's side. Use the open end to attach to a solid piece of plywood which would have the door built in. Then also mount it either a plastic sled or something made out of wood.

They will make any dimension 5-sided box you can think of so you can fit it to what sleds are available.

Does this make any sense--it even confuses me to think about it.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

Banditto
do you think it would be dark enough for spearing and pretty much air tight (to the wind)?how much does something like this run?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Their ThorWeave tarp material has light blocking characteristics. When you price up a 5-sided box cover it will come up with a price list using all the tarp material that is available for them to make it out of. You may get 20 choices of mil thickness, color, threaded or not, fire proof, salt proof, etc. 

Does anybody know what mil thickness normal shanty tarp is? That would be a good comparison to see if it is even worth while. I priced out an enclosure that would be the size of my Shappell which is 4'W X 6'L X 6'6"H and it ranged from $52.51 for the DuraShield8000 12 mil black/silver all the way up to $95 for ThorWeave which is 95% shading (for light blocking).

There are a lot more choices of materials to choose from too, those are just 2 of them that I thought would be a close match to what is commercially used in a shanty already.

[This message has been edited by Banditto (edited 01-11-2001).]


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I made the type of a portable shanty that you are speaking of. I used it quite abit last year it worked great for the price. Let me know if you are still interested in the plans and I will try to jot them down and send them to you.

FLYDUNKER


----------

